# Black Widow: Disney-Chef will bei Klage von Scarlett Johansson nicht nachgeben



## Icetii (13. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Widow: Disney-Chef will bei Klage von Scarlett Johansson nicht nachgeben* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Widow: Disney-Chef will bei Klage von Scarlett Johansson nicht nachgeben*


----------



## Batze (13. August 2021)

Scarlett Scarlett Scarlett Scarlett Scarlett Scarlett Scarlett


----------



## Schalkmund (13. August 2021)

> Weltweit hat der MCU-Film bereits über 361 Millionen US-Dollar eingespielt.


Was für einen Marvel-Film dann doch eher lausig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokokokode (13. August 2021)

Bye Bye Scarlett- werde deine Beine vermissen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. August 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Was für einen Marvel-Film dann doch eher lausig ist.



Nur dass diese Zahlen aus der Pre-Covid-Ära nicht mit heutigen Verhältnissen vergleichbar sind.
Es gehen allgemein immer noch viel weniger Leute in die Kinos. In manchen Ländern sind die möglicherweise auch noch nicht wieder offen. Zudem wurde der Film zeitgleich im Streaming veröffentlicht.

Immerhin ist Black Widow laut Box Office der erfolgreichste Film in den USA in 2021 (bisher). Sprich, auch den anderen geht es nach der Pandemie nicht besser.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. August 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nur dass diese Zahlen aus der Pre-Covid-Ära nicht mit heutigen Verhältnissen vergleichbar sind.
> Es gehen allgemein immer noch viel weniger Leute in die Kinos. In manchen Ländern sind die möglicherweise auch noch nicht wieder offen. Zudem wurde der Film zeitgleich im Streaming veröffentlicht.
> 
> Immerhin ist Black Widow laut Box Office der erfolgreichste Film in den USA in 2021 (bisher). Sprich, auch den anderen geht es nach der Pandemie nicht besser.


Klar hätte der Film etwas mehr in den Kinos eingespielt, ohne Corona. Aber ich bezweifele, dass der auch nur in der Nähe der Top MCU-Filme gelandet wäre. Black Widow gehört jetzt nicht gerade zu den Top-Helden für die die Masse ins Kino rennt, es sei denn sie ist halt bei den Avengers mit von der Partie. 

Und bei dem was bisher in 2021 an "großartigen" Kinofilmen erschienen ist sollte es für einen Marvel-Film nicht so schwer sein an der Spitze zu stehen. Es leiden ja letztlich alle Filmproduktionen unter den Einschränkungen der Pandemie.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. August 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Klar hätte der Film etwas mehr in den Kinos eingespielt, ohne Corona. Aber ich bezweifele, dass der auch nur in der Nähe der Top MCU-Filme gelandet wäre. Black Widow gehört jetzt nicht gerade zu den Top-Helden für die die Masse ins Kino rennt, es sei denn sie ist halt bei den Avengers mit von der Partie.



Ja klar, das streite ich ja auch nicht ab.
Wollte nur deutlich machen, dass es wenig Sinn ergibt, den Film da ohne Kontext in diese Liste einzusetzen und anhand der vorletzten Position von einem lausigen Abschneiden zu sprechen.


----------



## RoteGarde (13. August 2021)

Reichen ihr 20 Millionen nicht ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Klar hätte der Film etwas mehr in den Kinos eingespielt, ohne Corona. Aber ich bezweifele, dass der auch nur in der Nähe der Top MCU-Filme gelandet wäre. Black Widow gehört jetzt nicht gerade zu den Top-Helden für die die Masse ins Kino rennt, es sei denn sie ist halt bei den Avengers mit von der Partie.
> 
> Und bei dem was bisher in 2021 an "großartigen" Kinofilmen erschienen ist sollte es für einen Marvel-Film nicht so schwer sein an der Spitze zu stehen. Es leiden ja letztlich alle Filmproduktionen unter den Einschränkungen der Pandemie.


Du verkennst zusätzliche den Umstand dass so ziemlich jedes Filmstudio jetzt schnellstens ihre heissen Eisen in die Spielhäuser bringen will. Dadurch kommt es zu wesentlich engeren Terminabständen oder gar -Überschneidungen der Neuveröffentlichungen. Wenn zeitgleich mehrere potentielle Blockbuster unter aktuellen Bedingungen laufen ist das für keinen Film wirklich optimal, da können keinen solch hohen Umsätze gewährleistet werden.

Hätte es kein Corona gegeben und Black Widow wäre im Marvel-typischen Rythmus erschienen, es hätte durchaus ein Kassenschlager werden können der sich zwischen einer halben und einer ganzen Milliarde Dollar bewegt hätte, davon bin ich überzeugt. An die reiheneigene Spitze hingegen kaum, schließlich ist es ein Avengers-Ensemble-Film.


----------



## Phone (14. August 2021)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> Reichen ihr 20 Millionen nicht ?


Nun wir dürfen hier nicht in Maßstäbe denken...Die leben in einer anderen Welt.

Denk dir einfach du würdest einen Bonus am Ende des Jahres bekommen bei einem erfolgreichen Geschäftsjahr eures Unternehmens und du sollst 50.000 bekommen...nun lief es zwar für Corona Verhältnisse gut aber eben nicht so gut und das Geld kam aus einer anderen Quelle...Dein Boss sagt " du bekommst nur 10 oder wegen mir 20.000...
In deinem Vertrag steht 50k...Was machst du?
Gehst du nach hause und sagst "hab mich zwar abgerackert und nur wegen mir war es doch noch ein erfolgreiches Jahr... aber behaltet die 30k".

Oder würdest du deine Restlichen 30k einfordern?
Klar macht es für sie keinen Unterschied ob sie das Geld hat oder nicht, hier geht es wohl ums Prinzip und vielleicht wusste sie auch schon das nicht mehr so viel kommen kann von ihrer Figur und hat diesen Weg deshalb gewählt


----------



## LostViking (14. August 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> vielleicht wusste sie auch schon das nicht mehr so viel kommen kann von ihrer Figur und hat diesen Weg deshalb gewählt



Ich denke genau das ist der Fall. Beim letzten großen Film mit der Figur nochmal alles rausholen was möglich ist. Wieso auch nicht, würde ich genauso machen.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (14. August 2021)

Kann man ihr nicht übel nehmen: Wenn die Abmachung so war, hätte man dieses Versprechen in der Lage nicht geben dürfen. Insofern ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, sehe ich hier Disney in Zahlungspflicht, oder zumindest in der Pflicht einer Schadensersatzzahlung. Kann gut sein das man sich bei Führungswechseln herausmogeln kann, aber das wäre alles andere als fair und dürfte den ein oder anderen Darsteller in Zukunft von Disney abschrecken.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (14. August 2021)

Kann man ihr nicht übel nehmen: Wenn die Abmachung so war, hätte man dieses Versprechen in der Lage nicht geben dürfen. Insofern ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, sehe ich hier Disney in Zahlungspflicht, oder zumindest in der Pflicht einer Schadensersatzzahlung. Kann gut sein das man sich bei Führungswechseln herausmogeln kann, aber das wäre alles andere als fair und dürfte den ein oder anderen Darsteller in Zukunft von Disney abschrecken.


----------



## EDGamingTV (15. August 2021)

Vertrag ist Vertrag. Disney hat ihn gebrochen, also muss Disney zahlen!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (15. August 2021)

EDGamingTV schrieb:


> Vertrag ist Vertrag. Disney hat ihn gebrochen, also muss Disney zahlen!


Hast du eine Glaskugel oder woher willst du wissen, daß sie den Vertrag gebrochen haben sollen?
Das behauptet halt eine Seite (SJ), die Gegenseite (DISNEY) behauptet das Gegenteil.
Die Gerichte werden das schon klären.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (15. August 2021)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Insofern ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, sehe ich hier Disney in Zahlungspflicht, oder zumindest in der Pflicht einer Schadensersatzzahlung.


Ich empfehle die Originalquelle zu lesen.
Disney beharrt darauf, daß der Vertrag eingehalten wurde, deswegen weichen die auch nicht zurück.
Disney beschäftigt ein ganzes Heer von Anwälten, die werden ihnen schon erklären, ob es Sinn macht die Klage auszufechten (was nicht bedeutet, das sie im Recht sind) oder auf eine Einigung abzuzielen - es ist eher unüblich das so offensiv vorgegangen wird.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. August 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Disney beharrt darauf, daß der Vertrag eingehalten wurde, deswegen weichen die auch nicht zurück.


Ich tippe auf ein Winkeladvokatenklausel, also müssen Gerichte her oder 5Minuten vorher ein Vergleich.


----------

